
Here's how broken today's web will feel in Chrome's secure-by-default future - douche
https://www.troyhunt.com/heres-how-broken-todays-web-will-feel-in-chromes-secure-by-default-future/
======
simbalion
Let's Encrypt is a cure for all SSL woes.

